# Usb Port(s)



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

you can use a USB Hub


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> you can use a USB Hub


Do they make USB hubs that are non powered or powered by the USB port? I've been on the hunt for such a thing for quite a while (not for my Cruze, but for my laptop)


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Here you go

Portable 4 Port USB 2.0 Hub : Parts & Upgrades | Dell


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> Here you go
> 
> Portable 4 Port USB 2.0 Hub : Parts & Upgrades | Dell


Thanks!


----------



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

Have you used this before in your car?


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

My car plays music through my phone via the usb port... 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I just loaded a flash drive with all my music library and it plays plugged into the USB port with no problems.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Southpaw1456 said:


> Have you used this before in your car?


I have not, as I use an iPOD, but as long as the USB port is not under powered, it should work.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Southpaw1456 said:


> Have you used this before in your car?


I have not, as I use an iPOD, but as long as the USB port is not under powered, it should work.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I use either a Cigarette lighter to USB adapter or a 12V power inverter with some USB outputs to change my phone & power my GPS, both when used are hooked into the rear power outlet so my front one is free.


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

i use a 2gb sandisk cruzr and it works better than an ipod (touch screen shuffle) imo.
music takes a few minutes to fully index the first time but then loads and switches faster than the ipod, also easier to load music onto it and if someone breaks into my car im only out less than $10 instead of $250.
i have used my phone (htc one) and it recognizes it as a mtp device and reads what my music app data for playlists and such, if i remember correctly.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

daktah said:


> i use a 2gb sandisk cruzr and it works better than an ipod (touch screen shuffle) imo.


Same here. I bought a 16 GB cruzer for about 15 bucks on Amazon. It fits perfectly low profile in the USB slot, doesn't get in the way of anything. 

My only complaint is that it doesn't seem to store playlists/folder options, so all of my music is just randomized (and I have a ton of music covering probably every genre). If it does do playlists/folders, I haven't figured out how to set it up.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Playlist for MyTouch can only hold soo many songs before it gives you "Playlist Empty" message. If you are like me with 30 song playlists, you have to open music _from the phone*_ and pick any song from that playlist _from the phone*_ for it to work from there on out in MyTouch. When the screen says indexing, it's also trying to load your phone book as well if you have bluetooth turned on. Kill some apps in the background to slow the time down. I found bluetooth music faster than USB route but you lose thumps up/down and other features of Pandora. Gracenote sucks and in most cases on voice command never get the song right. It will say the song back to me and play something completely difrent. 

/Rant


*In a hands free state or city, you may get a fine and points to your license.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't have any of the fancy stereo stuff (I wish I did), I've only got the barebones head unit with the single color digital display.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Ill have to get a cruzr but yes a usb hub should work. I mainly listen to the radio though and im not talking about xm.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2013LT said:


> Ill have to get a cruzr but yes a usb hub should work. I mainly listen to the radio though and im not talking about xm.


 *In my hipster voice* Regular radio is too mainstream... It's soo mainstream the songs are the exact same 3 in repeat. At least XM plays the same 12 in a loop before they go into 2 hours of non stop barbershop talk forcing me to USB/Bluetooth media. I have a hub somewhere at home I may try it out to see what it does. For S&G's I might find a CD to play just to see if the CD player even works.


----------

